# Overage and New MaCS System



## sheabter (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be 39 years old when I take the next PO Exam in April 2013. I'm a Boston resident and fulfill the 1 year residency requirement. The age limit for BPD is must be less than 40 years old at the time of hire. Under the new MaCS system what will happen when I turn 40 and my score is reached for hiring? Will I still get a card or will my name be automatically removed from the list and won't get a card?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think under the old system your card gets pulled but then your DQ'd. Under the new, maybe it picks it up before hand.


----------



## sheabter (Apr 9, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I think under the old system your card gets pulled but then your DQ'd. Under the new, maybe it picks it up before hand.


So I wouldn't know BPD reached my score because the new system will know I turn 40 and won't send me a card even though they reached my score? Under the new system, is it still possible to ask my local state rep. to file a bill to waive the age limit for Boston PD? How can I do this when my name won't be on the BPD certification list due to the new system overage detection feature?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no idea what will happen under the new system for sure, I would imagine if you still appear on the list you'll get a card.


----------

